# Ebony Pen



## BarbS (May 11, 2012)

Somebody said Ebony should be avoided because it splits and moves and gives pen-makers trouble, so naturally, I had to try it, obstinate person that I am. This will be a gift for a grandson, so I can keep track of how it ages and wears under hard use. It wasn't as difficult to drill as I expected (slow and steady, 1/4" at a time) and was relatively easy to turn. It polishes up, of course, just beautifully. We'll see how it ages!

[attachment=5411]


----------



## brown down (May 11, 2012)

very nice i am sure he will cherish it!
what pen kit is that i like that style?


----------



## Kevin (May 11, 2012)

That's a unique pen. I really like that Barb. I'm with Jeff on the kit too it's cool. I like that shape a lot I hope it won't wreck on him. If so he knows where to take it for warranty or replacement. 


:teethlaugh:


----------



## Mike1950 (May 11, 2012)

Very nice Barb.


----------



## BarbS (May 11, 2012)

Thanks, guys. That is the PennStateIndustries Vertex kit in chrome, with a magnetic cap that covers the rollerball, then attaches to the top end to make the pen longer in the hand. It's a great kit, and I've made several. I especially like the 'Gun Metal' look of their Vertex pen:

[attachment=5427]


----------



## JimH (May 29, 2012)

Nice pen! fit and finish look great


----------



## JMC (May 29, 2012)

Nice work Barb.


----------



## NYWoodturner (May 30, 2012)

Really nice pen Barb !


----------



## bearmanric (May 30, 2012)

Those turned out very nice Barb. I need to learn how to turn pens. Rick


----------



## BarbS (May 30, 2012)

bearmanric said:


> Those turned out very nice Barb. I need to learn how to turn pens. Rick



Thanks for the compliments, but don't miss my other post on doing two from the Pen Turners Box Pass, and getting it all wrong!


----------

